# thin set for outdoor tiles



## tractng (May 3, 2008)

Guys,

We are planning to lay about 125 sq. foot of poreclain tiles for outside.  They will be exposed to sunlight, rain, etc.  What can we do to make them last longer?

Also, do we use regular thin set?  Do we use sanded grout?  We probably be using 1/4 spacer with 12 inch tiles.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## TileGuy (May 4, 2008)

tractng said:


> Guys,
> 
> We are planning to lay about 125 sq. foot of poreclain tiles for outside.  They will be exposed to sunlight, rain, etc.  What can we do to make them last longer?
> 
> ...



When you purchase your tile ask the dealer about the durability for outside. Use a good thinset dont look to save 5 bucks and get something cheap, I would use Versa Bond Flex which can be found at The Home Depot. Sanded grout is used for larger grout lines so yes sanded it is.
You might want to look into Laticretes "Spectra Lock" grout system for something outside, its a user friendly apoxy grout that can be found at Lowes. Dont use Laticrete thinset, go to HD for the Versa Bond Flex.
Good Luck


----------



## tractng (May 5, 2008)

TileGuy,

Thanks for your reply.  I did use Versa Bond Flex.  I also bought this liquid addhesive to add it into the mix for extra performance.

We end up using 1/8 spacer.  I haven't grout yet.  Do I still use sanded grout 1/4 spacer?


TIA,
tt


----------



## TileGuy (May 5, 2008)

tractng said:


> TileGuy,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.  I did use Versa Bond Flex.  I also bought this liquid addhesive to add it into the mix for extra performance.
> 
> ...



Yup. The sand will keep the grout from cracking when it drys. Unsanded _can_ be used on 1/8 but I wouldnt recommend it. Post some pictures !


----------

